# Damn painter question



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Since we have some painters hanging around (no doubt trying to steal trade secrects) I figured why not ask em some things I wonder about.

Here's one. I have been called back to point up jobs,,,,,so many times,,, where a handful of mud was needed, took 20 mins,,,, and the painter said,,,, "What I'm getting paid, I can't afford to fix drywall"

I understand, if a box was moved,, or I really screwed up a joint,,, but I'm taking about a few pock marks and some dings left by the trim guys.

I understand its not the painters job,,,,, but if you have to send your crew home for a day,, "is 20 mins really worth that"

When I hang drywall, I put studs in the wall when they are missing, not cause its my job, but because I am not gonna send my crew home and wait on the carpenters to come back for a 5 min re-fit.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Dec 14, 2010)

I always figure into the bid that there is going to be _some _things that I need to fix. I'm not going to cry over a few things here and there. Lets face it, nobody is perfect. I'm not going to let 10-20 min of patching stop the crew from painting!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cough,cough,hmmmm:whistling2:,though I'm a taper (you all know that,I hope)I will shed some light on this topic,and what slowly evolved to fix this problem in our area,this could be my longest post ever.some will be good,some will be bad solutions.it may shed some light on why I don't care for(not hate painters)
bet workaholic can't wait:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Schmidt & Co said:


> I always figure into the bid that there is going to be _some _things that I need to fix. I'm not going to cry over a few things here and there. Lets face it, nobody is perfect. I'm not going to let 10-20 min of patching stop the crew from painting!


 I agree, funny how so many folks are stubborn to the point of killing their own bussiness.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> cough,cough,hmmmm:whistling2:,though I'm a taper (you all know that,I hope)I will shed some light on this topic,and what slowly evolved to fix this problem in our area,this could be my longest post ever.some will be good,some will be bad solutions.it may shed some light on why I don't care for(not hate painters)
> bet workaholic can't wait:yes:


 wake us up when your ready !!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I like Paul always figure some minor fixes, I would not call back the guys I am around because I would feel bad having them come out for a few minutes of mudding, plus the sanding would fall on me anyways . So I guess the answer is you got some lazy painters or you pissed them off. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> cough,cough,hmmmm:whistling2:,though I'm a taper (you all know that,I hope)I will shed some light on this topic,and what slowly evolved to fix this problem in our area,this could be my longest post ever.some will be good,some will be bad solutions.it may shed some light on why I don't care for(not hate painters)
> bet workaholic can't wait:yes:


Come on 2buck, wake up already. I have been here for about 70hrs and already had a part of getting the thanks feature around here. Just imagine what it will be like in 6 months.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

back in the 80's things were booming,most guys were small independents,there were some big DW contractors around,but they mostly did high rises and row/town housing.the Independents looked more after the housing/H.O. market.the painters weren't bad to deal with.and to be honest our work kinda sucked,different era,materials etc.if you did meet a pr1ck painter back then,you cut his throat on the prime job.(threw it in with the spray)
during this time the bigger DWC 's got together,they sorta formed a drywall association ,set a standard pw price,cornered the supply market,and slowly started taking over the market.a lot of independents (me included) went to work for them,the wages where good ,even better than today.
then the recession hit,along with that blasted invention called the halogen light.
now wages started falling and the painters started crying "were not making money fixing things" (windows went to vinyl,but were still charging the same,liar's)
so now when they primed a wall and found 3 spots,it was go back and fix it or face a back charge,the big DW contractors were more that happy to go long with this to shut the painter up.cost them no money,they sent us back.
so we go back,fix the spots,and the painter would always find more stuff to fix while you were there.
So now the painter cries" there's too many spots on the wall,I half to re-prime the walls"So the DWC works out a deal with the painters,and we get a cut in pay
then it became,the painter primed your last house,go back and fix what ever he penciled ,and look for more stuff your self too.
but by now us tapers are getting pretty damn good with our work,remember that halogen light,and the sponge sander is invented about this time too,were all checking our work with lights now.
So now us tapers are going back to just fix knicks,dings,and bangs,we start to fight back.I should also state here were always trying to back charge the rocker to make up for lost wages (not me though,I didn't want to play the painters game,they fix things too (dw),does the rocker start back charging the framer,yeap,getting to be one big mess!!!!!!
so now the DWC says,if you go back to fix for 4 hours we will pay you for 2.I personally gave up at this point.I got sick of being all set up to tape out a house,and you would would half to pack up to go touch up/fix a house on the other side of town for 2 hours of pay for the day.I left for Toronto,they were booming and it was a different market up there.they would kill for a taper.
I won't get into the toronto stuff,but suddenly the painter was our best buddy up there,it was wtf
after 4 years of hotels,thought I would check out the home market,turns out I was not the only taper that left town,the builders had had enough of the cry baby painters,they wanted rules laid down,they heard from us slowly returning tapers how things ran else where,and they were
the taper has to check with a light,and find taping errors
taper is not responsible for knicks dings etc.
painter must accept tapers work before he starts,has to look descent lets say.
the big one,after prime,tape job must be able to pass a light being shined AT the wall 5 feet back,not a light against the wall shining down it,thats getting into level 5 stuff......
painter does the touch ups,knicks dings etc now
how does all my talk help Independents say like the captain right now....not sure (baseball bat helps) but maybe a site like this can help.(since the painters are joining:blinkwe have a level 0 to level 5 standards that seem to be catching on.we need a universal standard that is North America wide that states whats acceptable work,to me,we hide the joints,were not nick and dingers.
and how do we enforce these rules where I live,while b/c of the companies getting big ,the union moved in,(and captain just spat beer on his pc screen) were still piece workers,problem is,the companies like them better than we do now.......long story


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> back in the 80's things were booming,most guys were small independents,there were some big DW contractors around,but they mostly did high rises and row/town housing.the Independents looked more after the housing/H.O. market.the painters weren't bad to deal with.and to be honest our work kinda sucked,different era,materials etc.if you did meet a pr1ck painter back then,you cut his throat on the prime job.(threw it in with the spray)
> during this time the bigger DWC 's got together,they sorta formed a drywall association ,set a standard pw price,cornered the supply market,and slowly started taking over the market.a lot of independents (me included) went to work for them,the wages where good ,even better than today.
> then the recession hit,along with that blasted invention called the halogen light.
> now wages started falling and the painters started crying "were not making money fixing things" (windows went to vinyl,but were still charging the same,liar's)
> ...


 Yeah, ya know I am no fan of the unions. Things have changed, and they will continue to change, thats just the way it is. I agree about the halogen lights,, I always tell new GC's "If you are gonna check the wall with 500 watt halogens, add $2.00/brd to the price". Thats kinda how I got back into the paint bussiness. When I had run-ins with painters, I would tell the GC, okay, let me paint the next one and I'll show you who's bullsheeting you. 

For all the bickering that goes on,,, I have found that priming the walls with a good primer(full strenght) and back-rolling it will resolve 99.9% of all the complaints that I have from painters.

However, I doubt that this "debate" for a better word, will ever be resolved


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well said 2 buck. we got some of those painters around here, but they come and go. The only ones who complain are not real painters and run away as soon as they are shown what they are doing wrong. If they got a little bit of humiluity they learn and start to become great painters.


----------



## sprayforce (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought I would chime in here.. First post here. All the residential contracts I have ever signed from high end customs to tracts all have a pickup provision in them in other words I had to do drywall pickup in all the units I did. First I would do a prepaint (after all the trim is in) then I would do a final after all the finish is set. At least that is what I had figured in my budgets. Also there was always tons of extras to help offset the cost of the production pickup. No problem when things are booming because they were moving people in fast and there wasnt time to pick the units apart too much. Obviously if there were bad seams or obvious defects I would get called back for that. Fast forward to todays world. Prepaint, final, carpet walk, homeowner walk.. and of couse the idiot assistant supers tagging the houses to make it look like they have a job. Over the last few years the extras were alot tougher to get paid for. Oh and I cant tell you how many times ive heard that a house flooded because of a drywall screw. Last one, the guy that put in the towel racks used drywall screws ( I got blamed) Or the 6 inch piece of fire sprinkler pipe with a drywall screw sticking out of it. With no mud on the screw head. I didnt get there in time to see wall opened. Or the 2x6 wall with the pipe in the center and im using 1 1/4" screws. Even that repair the super wanted me to split the cost. Half of what I charge for extras doesnt cover payroll taxes, work comp etc etc. Then there are the public traded builders who are in a rush to close they would force me to do finals before the plumbers and electricians were finished. When I would refuse they would threaten to terminate my contract. Of course after they finished I would get a call to repair a few more items. From now on im sticking with commercial and customs and HO work. (if I can get some lol). 
I did some extras a while ago for a builder here is the procedure to get paid.. Do the work.. present an extra work ticket. Wait for them to produce a PO. then they mail me the thing with no signature on it. I sign it, mail it to them. wait for the fully executed copy so I can attach it to my invoice then mail my invoice in then its 45-60 days from there. Sounds like 90+ day pay to me. Of course if I forgot to dot an I or cross a T on my release it gets sent back. You dont make any billing errors when its that much of a hassle.
I tried to piece the pickup work years ago. But the guys blew through and I kept getting called back. 
This and the economy is why I had to shut down.
Did I mention the part of the contracts that read if I covered it I bought it? That is a recipe for disaster. So I had to straight edge all the houses. I would think that would be the framers deal. I would have to spray paint on the walls where it needed attention. At least if I painted something and the framers didnt fix it if I had to remove the drywall and there was studs painted I could tell the customer to pack sand and pay me for the repairs.
So after 11 plus years of not working with the tools here I am. Thank god I have a full set of tools and the best spray rig I have ever owned. Drywall is all I know so in the last few months I have done a few smaller jobs while tying up all the loose ends of my business. I lived like a rockstar for many years. I used to be pretty fast taping omg I would fire me now lol. I was a production sprayman for 10 of my drywalling years. I hadnt used my rig for 11 years. that I will say was like riding a bike. I got a call to spray a house and it came out nice. Would be nice if my phone would start ringing with some work. I always make over 100 an hour when I spray. But the days of 4 plus houses a day arent here now. 
One thing I always believed in regards to us drywallers even more so with dust mud and texture on us is that "Chicks dig it". I was starting to wonder if that stills holds true today. It does. 
Pretty easy going from the tools to the office. Little tougher going the other direction. Just have to have a postive attitude and go for it. A bottle of advil or aleve doesnt hurt either 
There are so many positive things to downsizing. But the lifestyle change is huge.. Not sure if I made any sense but.It doesnt read to well I tried to edit it but it made it worse lol.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

we all understood you sprayforce
keep on posting,we always need more input on here:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Well said 2 buck. we got some of those painters around here, but they come and go. The only ones who complain are not real painters and run away as soon as they are shown what they are doing wrong. If they got a little bit of humiluity they learn and start to become great painters.


yeah,I agree,just to add to it,I'm generalizing but,if you see it's a older painter on the job,it's like "oh......ok.but if you see a painter under 30 something, it's like "oh god.....here we go.....:furious:"
sorry young buck painters:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Any wonder you dont like painters, I dont blame you with all that BS going on, Dont have many issues like that here in my small town, I halogen light my own work to try and save any hassels and most, nearly all painters will fix a knick or ding, Sh!t just happens, walls will always get dented, as soon as the owner moves in they will dent/mark the walls then they all of a sudden get over it, and put the furnture in and curtians, paintings etc, cant see so much of the walls then. And the carpet layer is one of the most damaging trades around, they never do a house and not mark it.

We have a filler product here called onetime, its lightweight and shrinks very little and only needs a couple of top coats over it, perfect for a small touch up after sealer/undercoat, you dont need to spot prime.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Any wonder you dont like painters, I dont blame you with all that BS going on, Dont have many issues like that here in my small town, I halogen light my own work to try and save any hassels and most, nearly all painters will fix a knick or ding, Sh!t just happens, walls will always get dented, as soon as the owner moves in they will dent/mark the walls then they all of a sudden get over it, and put the furnture in and curtians, paintings etc, cant see so much of the walls then. And the carpet layer is one of the most damaging trades around, they never do a house and not mark it.
> 
> We have a filler product here called onetime, its lightweight and shrinks very little and only needs a couple of top coats over it, perfect for a small touch up after sealer/undercoat, you dont need to spot prime.


no need to spot prime hhhhmmmm,some of those painters coming on here might be doing this
next snow storm ill share some of my painter stories for you cazna:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Come on 2buck, wake up already. I have been here for about 70hrs and already had a part of getting the thanks feature around here. Just imagine what it will be like in 6 months.


but I did all the typing and begging and started the thread
still waiting on that :ban:workaholc request though


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like you have a few bad painter storys  not fun, That filler im talking about has a glass base to it, so it does not shrink and does not absorb paint like regular filler so a couple of top coats with no priming usually works well, only on small dents scratches chip etc though. Its worked for me for years now. :thumbsup:

Dont use regular mud etc or it will need primed, then you can sometimes see the primed spot through the top coats under bad lighting, and so on it goes.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> but I did all the typing and begging and started the thread
> still waiting on that :ban:workaholc request though


You were simply following my instructions, nobody remembers the grunts long after the job is done,mean while they remember me as the idea man a year from now and celebrate my greatness annually. lol 


The ban will come in time, patience grasshopper.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

This is where the line draws between good and bad painters. Since we paint alot of our work, we touch up the walls while painting. But if we ever painted a job that someone else finished, we would touch up the walls if there were small nicks in them. My finishers paint, so they do the touch ups right on the spot. Usually if its a small scab or nick, we don't even prime it, just hit it twice and it works. The painter is responsible for puting the finishing touches on the walls, and its his responsiblity to make sure theres a class A job. Some painters will see stuff and ignore it, and keep rolling. Those are the bad painters. I understand sometimes paint contracts can be real tight, but keep a pan full of mud and hit those spots up. 

Also, the finishers are supposed to make 2 trips after sanding. 1 after the painter primes, and 1 last trip after the punch is done by the owner.

Welcome


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> You were simply following my instructions, nobody remembers the grunts long after the job is done,mean while they remember me as the idea man a year from now and celebrate my greatness annually. lol
> 
> 
> The ban will come in time, patience grasshopper.


 I have to challange you on that one Work,, I've been a member of PT for over a year,, and you still haven't banned me,,,,,,,

I keep trying, but ,,, no avail !!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have to challange you on that one Work,, I've been a member of PT for over a year,, and you still haven't banned me,,,,,,,
> 
> I keep trying, but ,,, no avail !!!!!!


lol no silly Capt, it is my ban in question not banning from me. :whistling2:

Maybe 2buck will be a moderator of DT soon and him and I will be like two countries with Nukes and the fingers on the the button.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> lol no silly Capt, it is my ban in question not banning from me. :whistling2:
> 
> Maybe 2buck will be a moderator of DT soon and him and I will be like two countries with Nukes and the fingers on the the button.


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> lol no silly Capt, it is my ban in question not banning from me. :whistling2:
> 
> Maybe 2buck will be a moderator of DT soon and him and I will be like two countries with Nukes and the fingers on the the button.


 Sorry my bad,,,,,,

Capt'n --------> headed back to the fridge


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


I am USA and you are N.Korea.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

well,,,,,the last Korean war you yanks asked us Canucks to join you so we could show you where it was on a map:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> well,,,,,the last Korean war you yanks asked us Canucks to join you so we could show you where it was on a map:whistling2::jester:


We were just being polite.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Here you can own a drywall business but in order to do the finishing you either have to be a Master Painter or have one employed as the trade regs for finisher fall under Painter. How would that suit ya 2buck having to work for a painter.

rebel


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rebel20 said:


> Here you can own a drywall business but in order to do the finishing you either have to be a Master Painter or have one employed as the trade regs for finisher fall under Painter. How would that suit ya 2buck having to work for a painter.
> 
> rebel


that's why Canada rocks,,,,it's the complete opposite here:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rebel20 said:


> Here you can own a drywall business but in order to do the finishing you either have to be a Master Painter or have one employed as the trade regs for finisher fall under Painter. How would that suit ya 2buck having to work for a painter.
> 
> rebel


 No wonder you guys lost the war !!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> No wonder you guys lost the war !!!!!:thumbup:


 
you guys!!! did not realize I was a german last I knew my passport said United States of America on it. I may live here but that don't make me German

rebel


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rebel20 said:


> you guys!!! did not realize I was a german last I knew my passport said United States of America on it. I may live here but that don't make me German
> 
> rebel


 My bad,,,, your an american that went to Germany so a painter could tell ya what to do !!!! 

Come on back home,,, its rough, but it ain't that bad yet !!! LOL


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> My bad,,,, your an american that went to Germany so a painter could tell ya what to do !!!!
> 
> Come on back home,,, its rough, but it ain't that bad yet !!! LOL


Actually I came here so my woman could tell me what to do.

:thumbup:

Rebel


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rebel20 said:


> Actually I came here so my woman could tell me what to do.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Rebel


so is your wife a painter by chance !!!:jester:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> so is your wife a painter by chance !!!:jester:


As a matter of fact she is. She paints a picture of how things are supossed to happen everyday.

Is your woman not that way so I guess you do like painters


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I go back for anything if they call, but of course if its what is considered damage which is anything that happened after you left the job. After it is fixed I always call the customer or gc and tell them your welcome for me fixing the damages and dont worry about it.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Captain: I have had in the past,, Painters or so called or self proclaimed Painters,, try and do repairs, and minor dings,, on my jobs,, Ain't happening,, Usually when they try and match the texture it looks like chit,, and you can still see an outline of the patch area, due to not enough material,, And if you let them continue on for long,, they seem to like turning things around and making themselfs Boss of you,, aint happening, I alway prefer to go in before the painters show up and do all repairs or dings,, Because like you said,, Them trim guys just can't seem to avoid dinging up the walls and ceilings, The real solution to all the hurry up I don,t give a rats azz additude,, is to charge out the azz for coming back and fixing there attitude. Seems like all you hear from crews these days is,, I aint getting paid enough,, well so what Neither am I ,, but I don't go around Fing up Your chit do I???? No I still have to maintain My quality ,,,So if it is your job Captain,, Take Care of it and don't let anyone Touch your work,, Unless they want to be on YOUR payroll.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rebel20 said:


> As a matter of fact she is. She paints a picture of how things are supossed to happen everyday.
> 
> Is your woman not that way so I guess you do like painters


nope!!,sorry rebel,no women/painters in my life 
but I do have ex'es ,and their like painters,their always trying to get some of your money :jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> nope!!,sorry rebel,no women/painters in my life
> but I do have ex'es ,and their like painters,their always trying to get some of your money :jester:


 Talking about ex's,,,, a friend asked the other day if I would get married again,,, I told him no, I was just gonna find a woman that hated me and buy her a house !!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Captain: I have had in the past,, Painters or so called or self proclaimed Painters,, try and do repairs, and minor dings,, on my jobs,, Ain't happening,, Usually when they try and match the texture it looks like chit,, and you can still see an outline of the patch area, due to not enough material,, And if you let them continue on for long,, they seem to like turning things around and making themselfs Boss of you,, aint happening, I alway prefer to go in before the painters show up and do all repairs or dings,, Because like you said,, Them trim guys just can't seem to avoid dinging up the walls and ceilings, The real solution to all the hurry up I don,t give a rats azz additude,, is to charge out the azz for coming back and fixing there attitude. Seems like all you hear from crews these days is,, I aint getting paid enough,, well so what Neither am I ,, but I don't go around Fing up Your chit do I???? No I still have to maintain My quality ,,,So if it is your job Captain,, Take Care of it and don't let anyone Touch your work,, Unless they want to be on YOUR payroll.


If you go in after the trim guys and before the painters do you make another trip to sand your repairs before the painters get in?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> If you go in after the trim guys and before the painters do you make another trip to sand your repairs before the painters get in?


too weak to sand  it's a lot harder to push sand paper on a pole rather than a pole with a wheel on it isn't :whistling2:
so do you prime before they trim or after:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> too weak to sand  it's a lot harder to push sand paper on a pole rather than a pole with a wheel on it isn't :whistling2:
> so do you prime before they trim or after:whistling2::jester:


Actually I was asking my question because I was wondering if it cost him two trips and the way he talked about painters i assumed he would not try and lay his job off on the painter. Around me on NC when they come back and do touch ups some of the drywall guys want the painters to sand their mud touchup spots. :blink: 

I sand the walls in between coats same with trim. 

Depends on the job, i typically wait to prime until after the trim is in. I let a house be ready for me before I get in but I have done quite a few prime jobs before the trim guys got in.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> If you go in after the trim guys and before the painters do you make another trip to sand your repairs before the painters get in?


Are You a Bimbo????? 100% of the homes I work on have a hand texture finish,,, and still if not I would take care of the L4 or L5 while I was there.. which may take longer,, But hey It pays MORE ! I don't do the chit for free ya know. Sure I get from time to time request for smooth finishes but I handle those jobs differently. I had an L5 job last year ,,, got totally F'ed up by the trim carpenter,, Didn't bugg me a bit,, I just took my time and fixed it ,, and I got paid good for it as well. If you are successful ,, you will be on time when the jobs are ready,, and you will return when your needed,, I don't believe in the No call No show BS.. I stay ontop of everything. I may have to change alot of builders diapers along the way.. and put up with there runny chit,, but atleast I am busy year round..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Actually I was asking my question because I was wondering if it cost him two trips and the way he talked about painters i assumed he would not try and lay his job off on the painter. Around me on NC when they come back and do touch ups some of the drywall guys want the painters to sand their mud touchup spots. :blink:
> 
> I sand the walls in between coats same with trim.
> 
> Depends on the job, i typically wait to prime until after the trim is in. I let a house be ready for me before I get in but I have done quite a few prime jobs before the trim guys got in.


around my area,the painter expects you to sand the touch ups,are you surprised:yes:
have you every primed new drywall with kilz,then put the colour on 2 hours later,seen that today :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Are You a Bimbo????? 100% of the homes I work on have a hand texture finish,,, and still if not I would take care of the L4 or L5 while I was there.. which may take longer,, But hey It pays MORE ! I don't do the chit for free ya know.


Bimbo? Nope not a bimbo unless you got some funny Oklahoma slang I don't understand and if that is the case absolutely not

I did not figure you were doing it for free it is all part of it and should be figured accordingly I was simply asking if you made multiple trips or if you used some quickset mud and did it in one. I assumed you were not laying it off on the painter with the way you spoke of them. i do know some drywall companies that if you give them a chance will try and lay off the responsibility. 

Most everything is smooth in my area, not much texture going on at least in NC



betterdrywall said:


> Sure I get from time to time request for smooth finishes but I handle those jobs differently. I had an L5 job last year ,,, got totally F'ed up by the trim carpenter,, Didn't bugg me a bit,, I just took my time and fixed it ,, and I got paid good for it as well. If you are successful ,, you will be on time when the jobs are ready,, and you will return when your needed,, I don't believe in the No call No show BS.. I stay ontop of everything. I may have to change alot of builders diapers along the way.. and put up with there runny chit,, but atleast I am busy year round..


Absolutely get paid for your time and have a good work ethic, I am the same. 

Man I wish some of you guys broke up your damn text.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> around my area,the painter expects you to sand the touch ups,are you surprised:yes:
> have you every primed new drywall with kilz,then put the colour on 2 hours later,seen that today :whistling2:


No not surprised, it works both ways around me, some companies have been passing the buck onto the painters and then get upset when they meet me and I expect them to finish it. I have no problem sanding a a few spots but if there are a lot I want them I want them to come back and do it. 

I don't prime new drywall with oil base primer unless it is a water stain or old school prepping for wallpaper. Kilz does dry fast though and I have spot primed and come back when it was dry and painted it.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Bimbo? Nope not a bimbo unless you got some funny Oklahoma slang I don't understand and if that is the case absolutely not
> 
> I did not figure you were doing it for free it is all part of it and should be figured accordingly I was simply asking if you made multiple trips or if you used some quickset mud and did it in one. I assumed you were not laying it off on the painter with the way you spoke of them. i do know some drywall companies that if you give them a chance will try and lay off the responsibility.
> 
> ...



Nope notgonnadoitdudeiwillneverbreakupmytextatall. I had a feeling you were not a Bimbo,,
Just depends on the job,, 

Most all of my jobs only require one Trip,,,

Unless they are really bad,, Meaning More than,,,

One 

Idiot

Stepping

Through

The

Ceiling

At the same time....


----------



## sprayforce (Oct 10, 2010)

In So calif. Most all residential production is sprayed either knockdown or orange peel or split. Most of the custom work is Level 5. All the production work includes a minimum of 2 trips back. Prepaint and a final. But they force another trip for homeowner tags. Always try to find some extras in the units to make up for the times when they force the issue when the units arent 100% ready.
I cant imagine hand texture on a production scale. That orange peel I mentioned isnt true orange peel. I would call it a medium splatter. Have to cover the level 3 they pay for.
It is tough to match the knockdown on ceiling patches if they do a bunch of electrical changes. Sometimes its better to skim the whole lid and spray it again.
My guys used to use mason/lago guns but it left a halo on the walls. We switched to a modified binks setup with a 2 quart pot that hangs on your belt. You can spray lots of patches fast. Used to mask everything now they use spray shields to blow through the units.
I always thought it would be better for the spray guys to fill a few buckets of texture for the pickup guys so they can spray the same material. There is a difference between powdered texture and thinned down all purpose. 
Of course those days are gone. There isnt any production out here to speak of. In fact im still trying to accept where I am from 2006 when I had 160 guys working and I was at a desk (when I wasnt on vacation) and now im looking at my taping tools and my spray rig wishing I had work to do myself. I have one little job coming and I am grateful for it. I had a few last month.. It had been about 11 years since I worked with the tools. pretty much like riding a bike. If it was up to me I would just spray texture all day long. But there isnt enough work out here for that. too bad because I used to make over 100 an hour net running my rig. 
Im rambling now so I will shutup


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> If you go in after the trim guys and before the painters do you make another trip to sand your repairs before the painters get in?


 Thats one of them questions that is hard to answer. Kinda depends on the GC and/or the painter. In other words, a GC that is beating everyone down for the bottom price,, I tint my touch up mud with chalk and the painter sands em (spliting the trim guys f-ups).
If its a good paint crew that is not trying to bust heads,,, I try to communicate and take care of my problems, and even the trim guys (if they didn't just butcher it)
If its one of those paint crews that DEMAND that I vacum the boxes,windows,floors,walls, and wait till they put two coats of egg-shell on the wall before the call the gc and tell him how I am the worst drywaller they ever seen,,,,,,,, I point up every little thing I can find with dura-bond,and a few things I don't find,,,,,, with the exception of their paint runs,,,,lol

So really it comes down to communication between the trades,,,, a little bit of talking and being reasonable goes along way.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thats one of them questions that is hard to answer. Kinda depends on the GC and/or the painter. In other words, a GC that is beating everyone down for the bottom price,, I tint my touch up mud with chalk and the painter sands em (spliting the trim guys f-ups).
> If its a good paint crew that is not trying to bust heads,,, I try to communicate and take care of my problems, and even the trim guys (if they didn't just butcher it)
> If its one of those paint crews that DEMAND that I vacum the boxes,windows,floors,walls, and wait till they put two coats of egg-shell on the wall before the call the gc and tell him how I am the worst drywaller they ever seen,,,,,,,, I point up every little thing I can find with dura-bond,and a few things I don't find,,,,,, with the exception of their paint runs,,,,lol
> 
> So really it comes down to communication between the trades,,,, a little bit of talking and being reasonable goes along way.


 I think it should be Communication with the supervisor ,,or PM... If there worth anything at all they can tell a good drywall job from bad,,, Funny How the fingers start to point in Our direction,,, When the Painters show up,,,I use to have a few problems with painters in the past,, Bad ones that is,,, I know how to deal with them,, Anyway,, I do most of my talking with the supers,, It really is there job to make the phone calls,, So ,,, I can't fix it if ya don't Use your phone ,, I'm pretty dayum close to being a mind reader ,,Maybe if I study hard ,, I could become a Professional Mind Reader ,, and make a ton of money.. I know I'm just kidding myself.. supervisors are just way too easy to figure out.. and stay ahead of..


----------

